

10 Shapes of Dev - ppj606
http://blog.workshape.io/10-shapes-of-dev-infographic/

======
bshimmin
I'm sure this is wonderful and I'm just an idiot, but I can't really make much
sense of this. I don't see why a shape diagram (not sure of the proper term)
is more useful or applicable than a bar chart - in fact, it seems rather the
opposite to me.

And perhaps it's just a limitation of the data that are being presented here,
but the top skill of a CTO should never be JavaScript unless it's a tech team
consisting only of the CTO (and yes, that is sometimes the situation in a
fledgling startup, but really it's little more than self-aggrandisement to use
that title in that case).

------
pestaa
1300 samples? With JavaScript being the strongest skill across the board? I'm
not sure I actually believe the word "senior" in any occurrence on this page.

~~~
jkot
It takes strong personality and many years of practice to learn JavaScript
well. Stuff like elegance, compiler checks, namespaces are for cowards. If one
survives JavaScript, any other task will be easy.

~~~
collyw
Its also not been an especially popular skill to learn until the last 5 - 10
years I would say.

Its seems contradictory that the roles requiring years of experience (or they
ought to) have JavaScript as the top skill. I would have expected an older
less trendy language (like Java or C, or SQL) to be top in those positions.

------
5outh
Why is the most common job title "Software Engineer" at the top, but "Software
Developer" is listed as the first job analyzed? Were they grouped together?

~~~
GordyMD
Oops, yea, typo there. For the sake of this analysis we have treated developer
and engineer (and programmer - although a very uncommon term in our dataset)
as interchangeable. It could be another interesting study to look at the
differences between people who align themselves as an engineer or a developer.

~~~
kawliga
Here at UT Austin there's a pretty big difference between the two (including
pay - Engineer is higher). The Developer maintains the programs whereas the
Engineer is the one who initial creates them.

They're state awarded titles, so it may be different in the private sector.

~~~
GordyMD
I saw a post recently about the difference between Engineer and Developer (I
think on HN). It is definitely a contentious issue for some programmers.

~~~
emilecantin
There are places in the world (like here in Quebec, Canada) where the term
"Engineer" is restricted. To call yourself an engineer, you have to be a
member of the "Ordre des Ingénieurs du Québec".

------
Tokiin
I read this as "50 Shades of Dev" and got really confused.

------
keerthiko
Curious that front-end engineers feel better about node.js than full-stack or
back-end engineers (it doesn't even appear for the latter?!).

~~~
CmonDev
First guess: people only think Node.js is a good idea until they try it
outside of quick samples.

Second guess: JS is the only ecosystem front-end devs generally know.

Third guess: back-end engineers avoid JS like plague - hence the separation
into front- and back-end devs.

------
collyw
Leading skills for Software Architect and CTO is JavaScript. Is this based on
companies made up of 20 year olds?

------
hcarvalhoalves
Question: how many years of experience you think it takes to be considered
"senior"?

------
xasos
Is CSS really more popular than HTML5?

------
sunsu
Its interesting that the only position with Ruby as a top skill was "CTO".
Implies that Rails is quickly losing popularity.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
I had to use Ruby on a couple of different projects and it left a really sour
taste in my mouth. Granted some of it really wasn't fair to Ruby but it still
did.

This gives me hope that I'm more in line with the development community rather
than a curmudgeon :)

~~~
CmonDev
_"...really sour taste in my mouth..."_ \- have you tried JS? Sour is not the
worst taste out there.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
I understand JavaScript but in Ruby some of the syntax felt backwards to me.
The worst part was rails though (hey I said it wasn't really fail to Ruby
since Rails !== Ruby) as it has so many things that are practically "magic"
where you name things certain ways and it does different things. It just rubs
me the wrong way; I love everything to be incredibly explicit so I always can
figure out what's going on.

